# < Alongside > --- 2011



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,
This is my latest lyout, "Alongside".
By the experience from last year, I backed to my own style this year.
Hope you will like it.

SIZE : 120cm X 45cm x 50cm(H)
Lighting : GLO 48" T5HO x 2 . about 200W
Filtration: EHIEM 2217 x 2
CO2 : long run...in a few amount...
Basement : ADA Black soil , Self made Base Ferts , ADA NILE SAND
Ferts : TMG, ECA, Green Gain, Seachem EXCEL.........etc...


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

Nice 1 Cliff!!!

I would have seen your aquarium in first place at IAPLC this year...


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

B E A U T I F U L - just that.....

Do you have any pictures of set up? I would love to learn your techniques.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

wow +2 on pics of set up

great job cliff

Elliot


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

Outstanding! Congrats on the AGA award, too!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

Is that a US aquascapist?

--Nikolay


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*



niko said:


> Is that a US aquascapist?
> 
> --Nikolay


 Negative, Hong Kong.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

Sarcasm, Orlando, sarcasm.

--Nikolay


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

Nah, my momma just raised me to call as I see it ..... Happy times.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*



niko said:


> Is that a US aquascapist?
> 
> --Nikolay


HAHA!! I actually got the joke before you clarified the sarcasm. 

Cliff, that aquascape is absolutely beautiful. The contrast of the stones and wood and plants is wonderful and your shrimp and fish add the perfect splash of color. Great work!


----------



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

Cliff

Incredibly inspirational tank on many levels. It makes me want to learn the art of nature aquarium design, and inspires me to just be out in nature.


----------



## Laura_Leigh (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! A total inspiration for us newbies just entering the hobby.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

A very beautiful tank.
Please share with us your experiences in setting up & maintaining this tank


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

JapanBlue, simwiz, Elliot, DaTrueDave, niko, orlando, davemonkey, kmurphy, Laura Leigh, sandeepraghuvanshi,

Thank you all. 

I am from Hong Kong, there are alot of great aquascapers from US and I admire them and many of them are better than me, don't worry niko. 

However, I am sorry, I didn't take any photo while I am setting, but I can share some of the photos of after the hardscape had been made, and how the scape develop until finish.
I will share them later soon.

Thanks for all of you!!


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

Another masterpiecerayer:it only gets better

big fan of yours...



Cliff Hui said:


> However, I am sorry, I didn't take any photo while I am setting, but I can share some of the photos of after the hardscape had been made, and how the scape develop until finish.
> I will share them later soon*.Please do:yo:**it would be awesome*
> 
> for all of you!!


Thanks
Dror.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: < Alongside > --- 2011*

Great looking tank Cliff
How long was this setup for before the photo?


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

I also want to declare publicly myself as a FAN of Cliff Hui


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

fantastic landscape. very fine detailing at each and every corner of the scape. pl. share some pics. while u were making it.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Cliff, 

Even better than Treasure, which is my all time favorite. Please share the hardscape photos you have. I would love to see what it looks like before you put all the plants in. Also, is there anyway we could get a large picture? I would love to see the aquascape in more detail.

Keep up the beautiful art!


----------



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

gorgeous tank! What kind of fissidens is that?


----------

